# Wellgo MG-1 Titanium



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone have a weight on these pedals?

i know the stock advertised MG-1's are 380g/pedal...


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

Is there a weight limit on the ti axles?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

no idea... but i weigh 155, and i ride XC without jumps bigger than 2 feet


----------



## tbsmitty (Jan 16, 2008)

I've used both versions for ~2.5 years without any problems.

I weigh 185, ride ~40-50 miles a week, no big jumps, but certainly 2-3 ft drops.

If I recall, the chromoly spindle version was 367g, ti 298g.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

the ebay user where these pedals came from advertise the TI Spindle pedal to weigh 143g/each pedal
http://cgi.ebay.com/Wellgo-MG-1-Ti-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item518f0ae9f2


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't own any specific bicycle grease, but i do have items around the house that i may be able to use for installation of the Pedals. Is specific bicycle grease necessary? If not, what can i use around the house; vaseline, Prolink Chain Lube, butter... etc


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

louisssss said:


> I don't own any specific bicycle grease, but i do have items around the house that i may be able to use for installation of the Pedals. Is specific bicycle grease necessary? If not, what can i use around the house; vaseline, Prolink Chain Lube, butter... etc


vaseline would be a better choice than the above items, go raid wifeys makeup basket.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

They weigh around 290 something for the set. 

I used these all season on my DH bike. Big drops, jumps, rock gardens you name it. Only complaint is that the Magnesium is soft so it's easy to rip the pins out. I'm missing 2-3 pins on each side of both pedals, but you don't even notice it wearing 5-10's.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

LDH said:


> vaseline would be a better choice than the above items, go raid wifeys makeup basket.


what other fake "greases" do u recommend me use if i dont have the specific bike grease such as those they use on ALU seatposts

do i even need to grease the threads before installation? (the TI version)


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

louisssss said:


> what other fake "greases" do u recommend me use if i dont have the specific bike grease such as those they use on ALU seatposts
> 
> do i even need to grease the threads before installation? (the TI version)


If you don't have any grease, I'd say get some anti seize from an auto parts store. It's used for putting on the threads of spark plugs. They usually have little packets for cheap at the counter.

But why don't you just buy a tube of bike grease??


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

oldskoolbiker said:


> If you don't have any grease, I'd say get some anti seize from an auto parts store. It's used for putting on the threads of spark plugs. They usually have little packets for cheap at the counter.
> 
> But why don't you just buy a tube of bike grease??


yea i guess i'll do that, what would u recommend in a small size? (i dont do much work on my bike) free shipping preferred sine i dont have any other items to buy and dont want to pay the price of the grease in shipping


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

louisssss said:


> yea i guess i'll do that, what would u recommend in a small size? (i dont do much work on my bike) free shipping preferred sine i dont have any other items to buy and dont want to pay the price of the grease in shipping


Just go to a shop and pick up a tube of whatever they got. A tube of grease at a shop will be like $5-$8.

Don't do much work on your bike?? I saw threads where you are looking to buy a work stand and a other stuff. Seems you plan on doing a lot of work.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

My MG-1 Ti pedals weigh 296 grams.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Yup, mine are 296 as well.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

is that the weight for both pedals?


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes both pedals.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Question about installation of these Titanium Spindle Pedals:

What kind of grease should i use? Is the Park Polylube 1000 Grease okay (because i just bought a tub mistakenly for this application?

or what do i need to use? (link pls)


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I didn't use any grease.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

so let me get this straight, u installed the Titanium threaded end into your aluminum crank arm?

aren't you worried that it will seize? that area often gets wet since its near all the splashing and lower to the ground..

have u taken yours out after you've first installed them?


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I swap between my MG-1s and Eggbeaters fairly often. No issues.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

do you think it will hurt if i used the Park Polylube 1000 grease on the threads?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=83

http://www.parktool.com/repair/
​


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

louisssss said:


> do you think it will hurt if i used the Park Polylube 1000 grease on the threads?


That is a perfectly good grease.

For pedals I have a large can of graphite grease. I forgot when I bought it - long time ago. I do swap pedals often - and take them off when I carry my bikes inside of my car - and that grease seems to stay put and prevent squeaks.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

I see, thanks for that info, but would u still use that same regular grease if the Spingle was Titanium??


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

I weighed my well go pedals at 368 grams, the non ti version...I ordered the ti spindles, but I'm regreting it considering they have a 200lb weight limit. I weigh 220 lbs so I don't want to chance a snapped axle out on the trails for a mere 100 grams. 

I use bel ray grease on everything to include my headset bearings, bottom bracket, platforms and so on. You basically want to add grease to prevent any seizing with whatever component you are installing and to prevent pre-mature wear and tear. Anti seize grease at home depot I think will be cheaper than buying grease at a bike shop...not sure though.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Are you looking to sell those Ti spindles?


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

My TI spindle ones.


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

Vegard,

Those look like they might have been painted. Mine came with silver pins and yours are black.


----------



## drummercat (Jul 10, 2011)

the Ti version I have is 297g a pair.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Where can you purchase the Ti model? I cannot find them anywhere online...


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Where can you buy the ti version of these pedals? Been looking but no results!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> Where can you buy the ti version of these pedals? Been looking but no results!


One option is to buy the regular MG-1 & the Ti axles. You can find both at torontocycles.com


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahh man, that's Canadian though. They sell to the US?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> Ahh man, that's Canadian though. They sell to the US?


Yep, shipping should be $5.00.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

ooops


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I ordered mine from Toronto Cycles and they arrived fairly fast. The came without any packaging or any literature from Wellgo. Just the spindles in the plastic wrap. Hope I wasn't duke into buying cromo spindles. I have no way to tell if they are ti or not.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> I ordered mine from Toronto Cycles and they arrived fairly fast. The came without any packaging or any literature from Wellgo. Just the spindles in the plastic wrap. Hope I wasn't duke into buying cromo spindles. I have no way to tell if they are ti or not.


Check with a magnet , won't stick to Ti. Check the weight to his claimed weight. Done many orders with Tom and he's very legit.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I got both my MG-1 Pedals in and the Ti axles. Do you just use an allen key to take the old ones out? Maybe put a little vasoline in there?


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Toronto Cycles is legit. I originally ordered the magnesium version from Amazon a couple of years ago, then upgraded the spindles from TC a few months ago. Magnesium weight was 363, with the Ti spindles they are now 295 grams.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah I got the axles from Toronto Cycles pretty darn fast actually and was happy with purchase. However, having the damndest time getting the cromo spindles out. Any tricks you guys use? Can't seem to find a thin enough socket to get in there!


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Deep socket 1/4" drive worked for me (happened to have one in my toolset). Not sure but 3/8" drive might not fit.


----------



## madmattsarmory (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm about to pick these up. Bidding on e-bay for the pedals at really low prices from hong kong and then getting the spindles from toronto cycles. My friends all use these but with the cromo spindles. Loosing the studs is definitely an issue but if they haven't taken all the threads with them you can pick up set screws to replace them with fairly easily.


----------

